# Pirate's 1-Andro Rx Journal



## Pirate! (Sep 14, 2009)

I’ll be running *1-Andro Rx* for a few months and posting my observations.  

I will state up front that I do act in the capacity of voluntary rep for IronMagLabs on one forum. I’m sure Rob (owner) would be the first to tell you that I speak my mind bluntly, though.

My experience may not directly translate to you, as our background and current situation are likely very different. I am in my thirties and on testosterone replacement therapy at a moderate prescribed dose. This keeps my testosterone constant, even while using prohormones. This also means no post cycle is necessary, and there is no rush to get off the 1-Andro.

I’ve used a fair amount of illicit steroids and prohormones over the years. I began as most do: prematurely. I hadn’t been lifting two years before I took my first few bottles of ErgoPharm 1-AD. After that, I moved up to methyl orals and then over to the dark side. I love manipulating hormones for anabolic purposes. I’ll admit that weight lifting isn’t as enjoyable off gear or prohormones. I consider myself quite knowledgeable about steroid properties, dosing and sides. Most of my prohormone experience has been with 1-Test precursors and Turnibol precursors.  The biggest downside to most orals is this: the sides form methyls suck, and using them for extended periods of time is like shaving off part of your life. I’m mostly referring to elevated liver values, dangerous cholesterol and triglycerides etc. There are now a handful of effective prohormones that are not methylated, and they are friendlier to your health.

Here’s my current situation: It’s been about three years since I did a real cycle of steroids.  I’ve had some personal hardships that have kept me from the gym for almost a year. I lost much of the muscle I once had. I had a little girly weight set I’d throw around the garage at odd hours, but I recently got back in the gym. I’ve been slowly working back up on things. Focusing on stabilization, form etc.

Hormones or no hormones, I expect to gain well until I’m close to where I was. I was well pleased with how I looked. I’m not a bodybuilder, just a guy that loves to lift and see the fruits in the mirror. At 5’ 7.5” I was 192 lbs and ~12% body fat. I’m down to 165 lbs. Being well below my potential, one might argue that using prohormones is absurd. As a mod here, I've encouraged many people to delay their gratification. Well, I enjoy using anabolics, and 1-Andro is of the variety that won’t do me any harm. Given my experience, I see no risk. My purpose in using 1-Andro RX is simply to speed my recovery.

I used 1-Andro for about a week and then caught a nasty cold from my son. I’ve now lain off of it for a week, and I am preparing to start back up. I intend for this to be casual reflections with some discussion, not a list of my lifts and daily weights. Slow and steady wins the race. Now let’s see if I can pack on 15 lbs of muscle by year’s end!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

ill be following along here pirate  long time no hear man hope things bounce back for ya.

is 30 days a decent length cycle for this or idealy would you wanna go longer?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 15, 2009)

It depends on how experienced one is with hormones. If they're new to prohormones, they'll gain rapidly. One experienced lifter did this for his first cycle and gained/kept 5 lbs of LEAN muscle in thirty days, not just 5 total pounds. At this point, I could do that, as well. Some have gained more in 30 days. You have to really raise calories, as this compound tends to lean people out. One friend of mine lost 15 lbs in 6 weeks on 1-Andro RX with no intention of cutting.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 15, 2009)

Wow...thats some shit LOL.  I'll have to watch you for a bit be sure to let me know side effects both good and bad and anything that would be affected by this.  Its alot of money buy hell if it work it works heh.


----------



## Perdido (Sep 15, 2009)

Sub'd


----------



## ZECH (Sep 17, 2009)

Following.............


----------



## Arnold (Sep 18, 2009)

updates?


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 20, 2009)

I’ve been back on 1-Andro for three workouts. I’m up to 6 caps per day, which is likely the most I’ll take. I’ve had problems sleeping, so I take the full dose in the morning. My first impression is that it doesn’t yield the pump and speedy recovery I’m accustomed to with H-Drol and other methyls, but the improved performance in the gym is becoming clear. Considering my diet, there is clearly a postive repartioning effect and appetite enhancement. I woke up starving early this morning after a 1k cal pre-bed meal.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2009)

so far can't sleep and increased appetite.  can't wait to see it 2 weeks it.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 26, 2009)

The 1-andro tends to “kick-in” after the third week. Results are becoming my obvious in the mirror. Workouts are more productive. Recovery is up. No acne, increased BP or bloat. The only side I’m having is increased appetite. I often wake up in the middle of the night and suck down muffins or whatever I can quickly cram down my pie whole with one eye open. The nutrient partioning remains quite prominent. Despite increased caloric intake, I’m losing fat in the love handle area and extremities. I’ve been taking the full 6 cap dose in the morning to avoid any potential sleep problems (which I tend to have, anyway). I’m going to switch to three caps twice daily again and see how that goes. Weight hasn’t changed much.


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 30, 2009)

A few weeks into the cycle, a few more things have become clear.

I experience some degree of fatigue and significant tolerance to stimulants. This is not from stimulant overuse. It’s clearly from the 1-Andro. It’s not a big deal. In fact, it has decreased my anxiety. I don’t think it’s causing adrenal fatigue.

Appetite is very high. Making it through the night without rising to binge is rare. My excess calories are often not “clean”. Nevertheless, they go to the right place.This supplement is excellent for a recomp.

Still no acne. However, it may be causing a slight reduction in libido. This is a bit of surprise, as I’m on testosterone, hcg, and arimidex. No problem with performance. Just don’t feel like I need sex more than 2-3 times a week.

Most importantly, recovery is WAY up. The mirror holds great news for me. Strength increase has been relatively minor compared to many methyl orals. Also very notable is stamina. After an hour of heaving lifting, I barely feel fatigued. It was a few weeks in before this became apparent. In fact, I’m hardly sweating enough in the gym for it to drip. I don’t suspect any thyroid issues, as my body temp regulation is perfectly fine. Recovery between sets is excellent.

This is the point in the cycle were people running methyls are preparing to start pct. I feel great knowing I can keep the cycle going though peak time without shitting my liver. Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 30, 2009)

nice.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 30, 2009)

cool


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 1, 2009)

sounds good man!  kinda pricey for a broke back to college guy like me but I'll try to save my pennies one day.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2009)

I’ve put on 6 lbs since starting 1-Andro RX about a month ago, and my belt remains comfortably on the same notch. I’m still seeing great results at 3 caps twice daily. The lethargy is minor, but I do use some stimulants to counter it. I’ve had to eat a lot to keep the scale moving up. Otherwise, I tend to burn fat easily on this PH. I’ve resorted to eating some junk. My pre-bed dinner is usually ~1k calories . A recent dinner was three slices of double pepperoni pizza, 40 grams of whey, 20 oz 2% milk and a large slice of triple layer cream cake. Without heavy nighttime feeding, I awake hungry too early. Still no issues with acne, BP etc. Recovery seems to continually improve as I raise my volume. No major strength gains, just well-paced development.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 11, 2009)

DeadBolt said:


> sounds good man!  kinda pricey for a broke back to college guy like me but I'll try to save my pennies one day.



I think $80 for a one month cycle is a great deal, considering the health advantages over the methyls.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 24, 2009)

After a week of being ill, I was diagnosed with strep and began medication. I took over a week off from the gym and 1-Andro. Just getting back into it and it is as if I am back to when I first started. Just bad luck having bronchitis, laryngitis, and three weeks later strep.  I tend to get every bug my boy brings home from school.

I definitely like 1-Andro RX for improving recovery and performance. Just cracked my last bottle today, and I don’t know if I’m going to take a break after these are gone or go a bit long. I’m impressed how quickly 1-Andro RX begins working. Having stopped and restarted a few times now, I can say that the appetite boost and recovery shoot up after the first day.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 25, 2009)

When you stop & start like that do you run a PCT inbetween?
Also, if you're doing a 6 week cycle and it works out to be intermittent 6 weeks, taking a week off mid cycle would it be OK to tack the off week(s) on so that you'd really be doing 7 or 8 weeks without having to go use HCG?


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2009)

I am on testosterone replacement, so pct required. I wouldn't recommend taking breaks in the cycle. Hcg is always a plus.


----------



## Stewart14 (Oct 25, 2009)

Pirate! said:


> I think $80 for a one month cycle is a great deal, considering the health advantages over the methyls.



it's not the 1-andro that's the problem, it's the pct that makes the entire cost of the cycle very cost prohibitive.  I mean, you are looking at close to $200 for a 30 day 1-andro cycle plus a good 6 week pct, and for the gains you get, that price is just not worth it, imo.  If money is no object, by all means use this stuff as much as you want, but for the majority of us watching every penny, that $80 is better spent on a bunch of whey protein.


----------



## Pirate! (Oct 25, 2009)

Odd that you're using my journal to express your bitterness about being too poor to afford a cycle plus pct. 

For the record, I don't recommend anyone pawn their possesions for a cycle.


----------



## bcute4u (Nov 9, 2009)

Any updates???????


----------



## mandeepsanghera (Feb 12, 2010)

*reply to 1-andro RX*

quick question can 1 andro rx cause hairloss it says does not convert to dht but i no prohormones cause hairloss i jus wana no if this one is minor or lower risks please message me bak someone. what do u think pirate you are very experienced in this matter. Thanks


----------



## bcute4u (Mar 6, 2010)

No hairloss as it states indirectly. Though I havent found a conclusive non-sponsered log that made me buy this product.


----------

